# Astuces iPad



## Dagui (23 Avril 2010)

Salut tout le monde,

Voici un début de petites astuces iPad, je ne mettrais pas les astuces iPhone qui fonctionnent aussi sur l'iPad. [Les termes traduits ne sont peut-êtres pas exacts, j'utilise mon iPad en anglais] : (PS. c'est long, mais à mon humble avis, pas inintéressant, et la dernière vaut aussi pour les iPod/iPhone)

*Safari :*
- On peut afficher les marques pages directement dans la fenêtre Safari, comme sur Mac. Si vous synchronisez en plus vos favoris via iTunes, vous retrouverez tous vos marques pages de Safari de votre ordinateur. Donc pour ça, allez dans Réglages > Safari > Toujours afficher la barre des marques pages : glissez le curseur pour qu'il devienne actif (bleu avec le I)

- Ce n'est pas vraiment une astuce, mais plutôt une façon d'utiliser Safari. Comme il n'y a pas d'onglets, ni de Top Site, je me sert des 9 pages (maximum possible) comme sorte de Top Site. Safari fait une capture des pages web que vous visitez, chaque fois que vous ouvrez une nouvelle page. Du coup, comme j'ai un certain nombre de sites que je visite souvent, je les ouvres dans les différentes pages, et je les laisse ouverts. Safari garde en mémoire les pages ouverte même quand vous le quittez. [Par contre il a une fâcheuse tendance à recharger à tout bout de champs, la mémoire tampon doit être ridicule.]

*Clavier & clavier bluetooth :*
- Le clavier intégré est légèrement différent de celui de l'iPhone. Il est entre celui de votre mac, et celui de l'iPhone. Par exemple l'apostrophe, le point d'exclamation d'interrogation et les deux points sont directement accessibles. Comme sur votre ordi, certains caractères se font avec la majuscule mobile.
- Nouvelle fonction intéressante : on peut annuler la frappe ; appuyez sur la touche .?123 comme pour afficher les caractères non alpha, et là, juste à côté de #+= vous aurez la touche Annuler. Équivalent d'un cmd+z ou ctrl+z. Ou du secouer pour effacer, qui fonctionne aussi ^(^.
- Une nouvelle touche fait son apparition. À côté du .?123 (du côté droit) vous aurez un petit clavier avec un triangle noir en dessous. Elle sert simplement à masquer le clavier.

Clavier bluetooth Apple :
- Les touches de contrôle de luminosité, multimédia (lecture/pause ; suivant/précédent) et de volume ont les mêmes fonctions que sur Mac . La touche "eject" pour le lecteur CD/DVD déconnecte le clavier bluetooth.
- Appuyer sur cmd+barre espace permet de changer la langue du clavier. Les langues activées s'affichent à l'écran de l'iPad et vous pourrez sélectionner celle qui vous intéresse.
- Les flèches de navigation ne servent pour le moment qu'à bouger le curseur d'une lettre à l'autre. Vous ne pourrez pas naviguer dans les pages de Safari avec.

*Boutons de volume :*
- Un appui prolongé sur le bouton pour baisser le volume sonore permet de désactiver le son.

*Câble d'alimentation secteur :*
- Ceux qui ont un iPad US, ne jetez pas ou ne revendez pas forcément votre chargeur secteur USB qui a des broches aux normes US. Il peut aussi vous servir en France !
Comme vous l'aurez remarqué, les chargeur d'Apple sont fait en 2 parties. [sauf je crois les toutes dernières version vendues sur le store, qui sont monoblock]. Il vous suffit de les désolidariser, et si vous possédez déjà un iPhone (acheté en France off course :rateau, avec le chargeur fourni, vous pourrez utiliser l'autre moitiée pour recharger votre iPad à une prise secteur. Et cerise sur le gâteau, si vous avez un MacBook, le chargeur est également en 2 blocks, et vous pourrez l'utiliser aussi ! Ce qui vous offre du coup une sacrée longueur de fil, vu que le câble USB de l'iPad est assez court. (La même longueur que pour les iPod/iPhone).

Voilà pour le moment. Je compléterais sûrement si je découvre d'autres astuces. Et n'hésitez pas à compléter ce poste.


----------



## MacSedik (24 Avril 2010)

merci pour ces astuces!  ... en attendant l'iPad!


----------



## Dagui (25 Avril 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> merci pour ces astuces!  ... en attendant l'iPad!



De rien ! ^[^
Sinon la dernière peut déjà être utile à tous ceux qui ont un iPod, iPhone, ou autre produit avec un port USB. Je trouve ça assez rare chez Apple, pour être noté, leur adaptateurs secteurs en 2 parties fonctionnent entre eux, et ce, quelque soit le produit pommé. (et un câble USB d'une autre marque fonctionne aussi en général.)
Le coup du câble secteur de mon MacBook que je peux utiliser sur mon iPad ou iPhone, pour faire une sacrée rallonge, c'est super pratique.


----------



## Universalis (25 Avril 2010)

Dagui a dit:


> De rien ! ^[^
> Sinon la dernière peut déjà être utile à tous ceux qui ont un iPod, iPhone, ou autre produit avec un port USB. Je trouve ça assez rare chez Apple, pour être noté, leur adaptateurs secteurs en 2 parties fonctionnent entre eux, et ce, quelque soit le produit pommé. (et un câble USB d'une autre marque fonctionne aussi en général.)
> Le coup du câble secteur de mon MacBook que je peux utiliser sur mon iPad ou iPhone, pour faire une sacrée rallonge, c'est super pratique.



Précision au cas où ... : n'utilisez pas directement le chargeur iPhone ou iPod sur l'iPad ou l'inverse, la puissance délivrée est différente (0,45 A pour l'iPad et 0,15 A pour l'iPhone). La manip consiste simplement à utiliser l'*embout* européen au lieu de l'US ...


----------



## KevinTran (26 Avril 2010)

Le chargeur de l'iPad charge bien mon iPhone, est-ce vraiment un souci que la puissance délivrée soit différente dans ce sens là ? (risque de chauffe ou de dégats sur l'iPhone car il reçoit trop de puissance ?)


----------



## Gwen (26 Avril 2010)

Oui, gros risque pour l'iPhone. Trop de puissance peut être encaissée au début, mais cela fatigue les composants et il risque de cramer à la longue.

L'inverse, chargeur iPhone sur iPad fera lui cramer le chargeur au pire, et au mieux chargera lentement ce qui est plus probable.


----------

